# Best Mods for 2.0 TFSI Roadster



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Hey Guys

New to the TT scene and have seen some fantastic MK1 modified TT's out there, but I was wondering if there were some cool stuff I could do to enhance my Mk2 roadster.

The Audi warranty is about to expire and I have been told to get my car in to getted mappped as a first port of call.

I've already fitted a pipercross air filter to it. I have to say it was a real pig to get the engine cover off and the rubber bungs holding it in place are far too over engineered for what they do :x

I'm sorry if this topic has been entered before but any advice would be really appreciated.

Cheers guys keep on TTing

Neil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

Well I would start with the quick shift 40 pound off eBay 
Then exhaust if you have the pounds plus remap 
I chaned my head unit so now plays DVD and sat nav
I also done drilled and grooved discs all round plus led mod head light not eom but for 10 pound off eBay and a couple of hours work I been told they look great 
New frount sports grill I got mine for 14 pounds off amazon another great mod also I think a lot of people have done the same

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Cheers Phil

Do you have any pics??

Neil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I do mate but I using my I pad and never uploaded pic from it to the forum 
sorry mate


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

What type of mods are you looking for? styling, performance or practical?

Footwell lights, puddle lights (under the doors) and door opening warning lights are are a pretty easy and cheap OE mod to do.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There has been lots of chat recently about remote hood opening/closing. LED interior, reversing and number plate lamps are also popular. And if you REALLY want to set thee world alight you need to be fitting the bumpers and skirts off a TTRS for a more hard-core look.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the replies.

I'm looking for looks and performance nothing too radical but just enough to take it away from the "oh there goes one of those new TT's" looks you get...if you know what I mean!!!

How much does a remap cost. I guess that's the first performance upgrade following my pipecross filter install. Planning on groved and drilled brakes later with new rims too.

I couldn't find a new front grill on Amazon Phil but will keep searching.

Hi wja96 problem with fitting bumpers and skits off a TTRS is it just makes the car look like an imitation TTRS and not different at all doesn't it?????

Anyway I'll keep searching.

Cheers again

neil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi neil

Just found the grill on amazon 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... i+tt+grill

Just put in amazon Audi tt grill and you will find them they are still cheap 
They are made by f-k automotive

Hope it helps

Phil


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

neil7545 said:


> Hi wja96 problem with fitting bumpers and skits off a TTRS is it just makes the car look like an imitation TTRS and not different at all doesn't it?????
> 
> neil


It's only an issue if you put RS badges on it.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi neil
> 
> Just found the grill on amazon
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... i+tt+grill
> ...


Brilliant

Thanks Phil

I've ordered a new silver grill to see what that turns out like.

I'll post pics online once I've done it.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

wja96 said:


> neil7545 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi wja96 problem with fitting bumpers and skits off a TTRS is it just makes the car look like an imitation TTRS and not different at all doesn't it?????
> ...


Its very easy to make a normal TT look like a TTRS as there really isnt that much difference between them, apart from whats under the bonnet of course.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

neil7545 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> New to the TT scene and have seen some fantastic MK1 modified TT's out there, but I was wondering if there were some cool stuff I could do to enhance my Mk2 roadster.
> 
> ...


I have done the TTS front conversion and it has completely changed the car. I am not trying to imitate a TTS I just like the front bumper. I would much rather go OEM than aftermarket Japanese kits.

I have kept all the invoices for the parts as well as the parts I have taken off. When the time comes to sell my car; the prospective buyer can either buy these parts at 25% less than what I paid for them or I will sell them on the bay. That way I can atleast get some of the money back on the parts.

Rear valence is a definite must and if you can, get a nice exhaust 

View my Garage here... --> garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_vehicle&VID=1567
*(Its not much but getting there)*


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > neil7545 said:
> ...


No-one is trying to pretend that anything is anything it's not. It's just bodykits. Visual appeal.

Is a facelift TFSi pretending to be a TTS? No. They just share the same front and side panels.

It's only sad when you stick the badges on. That's a bit too wannabe for most folks.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, the badge is a definate no no. Bodywork wise you can make it as outrageous as you like


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would say visually, the best thing to do would be get new rims. Im running 17in trapez wheels for winter (i know its the summer now) instead of the 19in RS4s and it makes a hell of a difference in the way the car looks. Depends what you are after and how big the money pot is.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

the minty1 said:


> I would say visually, the best thing to do would be get new rims. Im running 17in trapez wheels for winter (i know its the summer now) instead of the 19in RS4s and it makes a hell of a difference in the way the car looks. Depends what you are after and how big the money pot is.


Yeah i want to change my rims too, not cheap though!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks folks,

Sorry if I offended anyone with the imitation TTRS comment it wasn't meant that way and looking at some pics it does look quite cool.

I'm already looking to change my rims there's just so much choice. May go for a twintercooler and new exhaust after that.

Are LED daylight running lights difficult to fit? And apart from Ebay and Amazon where else is good place to buy goodies for the TT?

Thanks again everyone see you all at various meets I'm sure.

Neil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neil7545 said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with the imitation TTRS comment it wasn't meant that way and looking at some pics it does look quite cool.
> 
> ...


Apart from Ebay and Amazon you could always get in touch with the TT Shop in Bedford, i see youre from Stevenage so its not too much of a journey for you, they normally have lots of enhancements and spare bits going.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

neil7545 said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with the imitation TTRS comment it wasn't meant that way and looking at some pics it does look quite cool.
> 
> ...


I don't think ANYONE on here gets offended anymore.

The LED lights are a very pricey retrofit (about £2000 to do it right).

In terms of buying goodies, I find eBay.de best. The TT Shop has a great website, but they often don't actually have stock, and what they do have can be extraordinarily expensive (in general they are more expensive than an Audi dealer for OEM parts). For OEM parts, Lincoln Audi seems to be where everyone goes! Ask for Tom in parts and say "I'm sure someone on the TT Forums said you were cheaper than that..." and he'll knock a bit more off.

Awesome GTi have a good selection of bits and will fit them (just don't ask for anything unusual as they'll make a face and tell you they're not technicians, but you can't speak to a technician unless you pay the labour rate) and depending on which model you have, many Golf/A3/Octavia tuning bits fit. It also pays to know your tuners as MTM, Oettinger, Abt etc. all do bits for TTs that are a bit out of the ordinary.

Personally, I'd buy a custom exhaust than get one off the shelf. I use Pipewerx, but Scorpion and others do them as well. And there are LOTS of little motorsports places that will do custom work on intercoolers, stainless steel pipes to replace flexible hoses etc.

Ben Wardle at Shark Performance can usually get you anything made up and they know the VAG parts catalogue backwards, so they can often say that such and such a part is stiffer/stronger and will fit right on.

One thing I will promise you - it's unlikely you'll run out of options before you run out of money!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Make sure you set yourself a budget otherwise you could end up spiraling out of control with the spending and im a strong believer in putting a realistic cap on things otherwise you may as well just go out and buy a different better car for the price


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

My suggestion: install a shorter antenna. Apparently Honda has one that fits on the TT Roadster.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> My suggestion: install a shorter antenna. Apparently Honda has one that fits on the TT Roadster.


I have one and got it from a company in germany (works perfect with radio and satnav), one of the best mods ive done as i hate those twisty long things... you can just about see it on this pic:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have you got a link Pat? I was thinking of getting the Honda one but that's even better.


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Love the antenna, definately would be interested in getting on if you have the details Patrizio?

I've set a limit of £5K - £7K over 2 years to do small but hopefully good mods to the car, the usual stuf performance and visual enhancements - this should be more than enough I think if I'm sensible about what I get.

Here are my thoughts:-

Visualisations: - Front Grill, stubby antenna, led daylight running lights, new rims, new breaks and callipers, Sat Nav / DVD Head Unit and maybe an additional extended spoiler.

Performance: - performance sports exhaust, forge (or similar) intercooler or twintercooler, induction kit (to fill the gaping hole in the engine bay), remap, new silicone hoses.

Thanks again guys. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

This is my wish list
RS Grill
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TTRS..._CarParts_SM&hash=item3cc717ecca#ht_500wt_902

TTS Bumper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-S..._CarParts_SM&hash=item231ed0503e#ht_500wt_902

Running lights=far to much money to do it. :x

BBS CK silver alloys
http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/?cmd=searchbymakermodelsize&maker=3&model=42&size=7&brandValue=121

Photoshop of before after with RS Bumper


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

I've done a few bits to mine. Lowered 30mm on H&R springs, remap, black grille, RNSE, cruise control, and a few little bits. Need some wheels then I'm about done.

With my last car I didn't mind spending money on mods because it was the top model. I'm reluctant to do much to the TT because no matter what I do it still won't be as good as a TTS.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Instead of listing the vast amounts of tuning possibilities on the 2.0tfsi TT have a look on my thread as this should give you some insight as to what you can do to these engines/TT's 

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=232583&p=2313022


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got the info for the antenna from a guy on this forum, not sure if i still have any paperwork for it but will have a hunt around!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> This is my wish list
> RS Grill
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TTRS..._CarParts_SM&hash=item3cc717ecca#ht_500wt_902
> 
> ...


Looks so much nicer


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Have you got a link Pat? I was thinking of getting the Honda one but that's even better.


Heres a link to the discussion about this aerial:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=237759&start=0

Here is a link to the place it came from (although its all in german there is a way of ordering it!) i paid for it online and then contacted them via email and they replied in English 

http://www.inovenda.com/scripts/prodVie ... roduct=220

Mine is exactly the same as this one and very easy to fit, just unscrew the old one off and screw the new one on


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you very much Pat.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No worries. I also put my TT under an all weather cover and without this aerial modification i would have had to cut a hole in it...


----------

